# patřit kam / kde



## Jagorr

_Jsem ráda, že patřím v Čechách, kde žiju a kde platím sociální a zdravotní pojištění._

Není to špatně přeložený anglicismus? I belong in the Czech Republic. Je to řečeno "hezky česky"? At' už to budou subjektivní odpovědi, rád bych přečetl vaše názory.


----------



## Pavlous

Věta je pěkná  s malou opravou: do Česka, Čech, České republiky.
Patřit do republiky, systému, vody etc.
Patřit může být i jako náležet (jsem ráda, že náležím do Česka)
Je si třeba uvědomit, že patřit má i význam jako vlastnit (ta věc patří jí - náleží jí)


----------



## Jagorr

Takže v žádném případě _patří v Čechách _? Je to komentář z tlumočnicko-překladatelské skupiny (na Facebooku) !


----------



## Pavlous

Ne, patřit *v *neexistuje. Můžu žít v, přebývat v...
Edit: samozřejmě, význam je jasný, ale pokud se snažíš o správnou češtinu, tak tohle je ta cesta


----------



## Jagorr

Snažím se také o tlumočnickou práci, ale co když takhle chybují budoucí kolegové...  
Děkuji!


----------



## Pavlous

Něco mě napadlo. Pokud napíšeš :
*Patřím mezi nejlepší tlumočníky v Čechách.
Patřím, v Čechách, mezi nejlepší …..*
Obojí je správně. S tím, že v druhé větě je slovosled násilně upraven, aby odpovídal   ale významem je někde jinde než tvoje věta. jinými slovy to pořád není *patřím v, *ale *patřím mezi.*


----------



## francisgranada

Len pre zaujímavosť, sloveso *patřit*  z nejakých dôvodov sa viaže na "smer" a nie na "miesto", preto _*Patřím do Čech*_ a nie_ *** Patřím v Čechách. _

Zaujímavé je, že táto "logika" funguje aj v iných jazykoch, napr. v angličtine, nemčine, španielčine, maďarčine, etc .... (_I belong to, ich behöre zu_, _pertenezco a_, atď ....)


----------



## Jagorr

Pavlous said:


> Něco mě napadlo. Pokud napíšeš :
> *Patřím mezi nejlepší tlumočníky v Čechách.
> Patřím, v Čechách, mezi nejlepší …..*
> Obojí je správně. S tím, že v druhé větě je slovosled násilně upraven, aby odpovídal   ale významem je někde jinde než tvoje věta. jinými slovy to pořád není *patřím v, *ale *patřím mezi.*


Teď jsem si úplně jistý tím, že nic neomlouvá takové překladatelé! 



francisgranada said:


> Len pre zaujímavosť, sloveso *patřit*  z nejakých dôvodov sa viaže na "smer" a nie na "miesto", preto _*Patřím do Čech*_ a nie_ *** Patřím v Čechách. _
> 
> Zaujímavé je, že táto "logika" funguje aj v iných jazykoch, napr. v angličtine, nemčine, španielčine, maďarčine, etc .... (_I belong to, ich behöre zu_, _pertenezco a_, atď ....)



Napadlo mě hned, že to mohlo být ovlivněno špatným pochopením a převodem (již neexistujících) padů v angličtině: _I belong here, I belong in England_ (ne: to England). Ale nakonec vypadá to tak, že *patřít v* je asi nějaká ojedinělá varianta.

A asi máte překlep: *g*ehören zu etw./ (jiné sloveso) *b*ehören etw.


----------



## francisgranada

Jagorr said:


> A asi máte překlep: *g*ehören zu etw./ (jiné sloveso) *b*ehören etw.


Ano, díky. K angličtine: je veľmi ťažké použiť dnešnú angličtinu ako referenciu, v angličtine je gramaticky takmer všetko možné ....   (to hovorím hlavne s humorom, ale tak trochu aj vážne ....)


----------



## Jagorr

takmer všetko - áno  
Avšak _I belong to England _neznamená to stejné jako _I belong in England. _Stejně tak je rozdíl mezi_ This house belongs to _a _in our family. _Kdežto _patřit _nesnese žádné *v*.


----------



## francisgranada

Jagorr said:


> Avšak _I belong to England _neznamená to stejné jako _I belong in England. _Stejně tak je rozdíl mezi_ This house belongs to _a _in our family. _Kdežto _patřit _nesnese žádné *v*.


Jasné, ja som len chcel poukázať na to, že sa nejedná o výlučne český fenomén.


----------



## Dunno002

Záleží na kontextu, jak zde uvedl Pavlous.

Zvažte tento scénář?
A: Ty patříš k nejlepším překladatelům na celém světě?
B: Jsem ráda, že patřím v Čechách, kde žiju a kde platím sociální a zdravotní pojištění.
(I když by stylisticky bylo vhodnější: Jsem ráda, že v Čechách patřím, kde...)


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj,
Potíž je v tom, že tenhle scénář je zavádějící. Já opravdu nemůžu říct *patřím v kom, čem. *Nýbrž musím říct *patřím do koho, čeho. *Nebo *mezi koho, čeho.*
Opět:
A: Ahoj, Vy patříte mezi nejlepší tlumočníky?
B: V Čechách, patřím (s tím, že zde není vyjádřeno do nebo mezi koho, čeho)


----------



## Dunno002

Pavlous said:


> Ahoj,
> Potíž je v tom, že tenhle scénář je zavádějící. Já opravdu nemůžu říct *patřím v kom, čem. *Nýbrž musím říct *patřím do koho, čeho. *Nebo *mezi koho, čeho.*
> Opět:
> A: Ahoj, Vy patříte mezi nejlepší tlumočníky?
> B: V Čechách, patřím (s tím, že zde není vyjádřeno do nebo mezi koho, čeho)


Ahoj Pavlousi,
tento scénář neodpovídá pádově stejnou odpovědí, respektive k otázce na sloveso _*patřit (do)*_ odpovídá slovesem _*být (v)*_.
Scénář měl pouze nastínit flexibilitu, tedy že při hovorovém (obecná čeština) použití jazyka a volitelném kontextu se lze s tímto stylistickým pojetím setkat.


----------



## Pavlous

Možné je samozřejmě ledacos. Ať se jedná o rodilého mluvčího nebo studenta, tak je určitě pravděpodobné, že se dřív nebo později setká s velmi nestandardním použitím  
Jsem zastáncem toho názoru, že se studenti mají setkat nejdříve s tím standardním. Při dostatečném ovládnutí, je možné jazyk a pravidla trochu ohýbat  a věřím i tomu, že z toho může vzniknout i něco unikátního.
Mimochodem u práce tlumočníka předpokládám spíš formální formu.


----------



## Dunno002

Pavlous said:


> Možné je samozřejmě ledacos. Ať se jedná o rodilého mluvčího nebo studenta, tak je určitě pravděpodobné, že se dřív nebo později setká s velmi nestandardním použitím
> Jsem zastáncem toho názoru, že se studenti mají setkat nejdříve s tím standardním. Při dostatečném ovládnutí, je možné jazyk a pravidla trochu ohýbat  a věřím i tomu, že z toho může vzniknout i něco unikátního.
> Mimochodem u práce tlumočníka předpokládám spíš formální formu.


"Souhlasím a podepisuji v plném rozsahu." _Jiří Pecha alias Alois Fábera, Pupendo_


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj, pročítal jsem si vlákno a zjistil jsem takovou chybičku  patřit mezi *koho, co.* Byl jsem zřejmě zbrklý a napsal jsem nesmysl. Je to jiný pád. Doufám, že jsem nikoho nepopletl. Promiňte.


----------



## Garin

A aby to nebylo tak jednoduché, v původním významu, dnes již archaickém, "patřit *na* něco" znamená "hledět, dívat se *na* něco". V současné češtině tento význam přežívá v dokonavé variantě "spatřit".


----------

